# warboss with kommandos and snikrot?



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

this may be a silly question but can i place my warboss in a unit with kommandos and snikrot and still use snikrots ability of ambush? all C and C welcome thanks :good:


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

cazmac said:


> this may be a silly question but can i place my warboss in a unit with kommandos and snikrot and still use snikrots ability of ambush? all C and C welcome thanks :good:


I have had it done to me once, but I am not sure it is actually legal. Seeing as how I don't have either a rule book or the Ork codex handy, I can't confirm at this time.

I play a fairly mobile Eldar list. My opponent used Snikrot to to walk a Warboss into the flank I was concentrating on. He walked tthe Warboss on and tried to assault. He failed to hit anything, and was left standing there scratching his head when I up and moved across the board in my next turn.

I can see it being more effective a tactic against static gun-line-esque armies like IG tank-lines or Tau gunlines. Otherwise, it is more scare factor than anything.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

thats how i was planning to use it ontop of being a horde i can push most armies to the back of the board so it could come in handy then but i would mostly use it against gun line as you say other than that he runs with a full boyz squad


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've only begun playing 40k, but I have 2250 of space marines that I'm learning and have acquired a respectable 500 points of orks. I played a space wolf playing buddy yesterday and beat him on the last turn with my pk warboss that had to assault his dreadnought...and tore through him. Long story short, I think Snikrot and his commandos may be my favorite models. However, I have a long history (fantasy) of acquiring models that I really like, but might not have the tactical uses that I'd hoped. So do folks use Snikrot and his motley band of sneakers? If so, how?


----------



## Thuryon (Apr 24, 2010)

cazmac said:


> this may be a silly question but can i place my warboss in a unit with kommandos and snikrot and still use snikrots ability of ambush? all C and C welcome thanks :good:


In a word. No.

Snik's ability works for him and his unit, IC's can't join units before the game starts.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, you can place a Warboss (or any other independent character) in the unit and come on from any board edge. Rather sneaky, I like it! The normal problem with Snikrot is that the kommandos aren't very killy, but if you put a Klaw Warboss in there, they suddenly pose a serious threat!

Edit: To the post above, yes, you can have an independent join a unit before it deploys, otherwise how would you ever get characters accompanying units in transport vehicles??


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

is he even worth it? he seems to carry a hefty price tag for no rending or power weapons or anything of the like


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Sieg said:


> is he even worth it? he seems to carry a hefty price tag for no rending or power weapons or anything of the like


Even without power weapons he can easily take out two marines on the charge, with only average dice rolling, but the main part of his cost are his two main abilities. Being able to deploy from any table edge is a huge bonus for an ork army, and you pay for it. Similarly his reducing the leadership of the opposing army, after he wins a combat, is not to be under estimated either.


----------



## Thuryon (Apr 24, 2010)

Sethis said:


> Yes, you can place a Warboss (or any other independent character) in the unit and come on from any board edge. Rather sneaky, I like it! The normal problem with Snikrot is that the kommandos aren't very killy, but if you put a Klaw Warboss in there, they suddenly pose a serious threat!
> 
> Edit: To the post above, yes, you can have an independent join a unit before it deploys, otherwise how would you ever get characters accompanying units in transport vehicles??


Can you show me where in the rulebook is written that characters can join units before being deployed? Because I sure can't.

You can get characters accompanying units in transport vehicles because page 48 (top right corner) of the rulebook says so. They can join units either be being in 2" coherency at the end of the Movement phase or "by being deployed in coherency with them".

So, again, no, you can't have a Warboss "join" a unit before you deploy them on the table.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Thuryon said:


> Can you show me where in the rulebook is written that characters can join units before being deployed? Because I sure can't.
> 
> You can get characters accompanying units in transport vehicles because page 48 (top right corner) of the rulebook says so. They can join units either be being in 2" coherency at the end of the Movement phase or "by being deployed in coherency with them".
> 
> So, again, no, you can't have a Warboss "join" a unit before you deploy them on the table.


That's like saying that a Terminator armored HQ can't join a Terminator Squad and then _Deep Strike_ onto the battlefield. There's nothing wrong with the Warboss joining Snikrot's unit before the battle begins.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

The real debate here is does the Warboss benefit from snikrots special rule?


RAW I would say yes, because it states that snikrot and his "UNIT" can move in from any table edge when he comes in from reserves.


----------



## Thuryon (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been back in the game rather recently, after having skipped pretty much all of the 4th edition (having started back in the days of 2nd). Maybe I'm misinterpreting the rule.

Is the general consensus that the rule I mentioned earlier (I quote it here in full): "Alternatively an Independent Character may begin the game already with a unit, by being deployed in coherency with them." means that IC's can join units before entering the table?

Or is there another rule somewhere and I'm missing it?


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

cheers guys sorry for the late reply i may give it a go at some point. as i have a tournament at the moment im sticking to what i know but may have a tester game with this idea. again i only see real use with it against gun line and as for rules of snikrot dont forget he gets to re-roll to hit in assualt although being orks we dont usualy miss 

thanks for all replies so far and i think its a pretty much outright that it can be done case closed


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, the warboss can join Snikrot and his kommandos. Add a couple of burnas to the unit and you have a unit that will really tear up a gun line. It is especially good at hitting rear tank armor.


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

Snikrot, 2 burnas, 10 kommandos, and a warbosas w/ pk, bp, and attack squig are a staple of my mech ork builds.

It is legal and it is really effective.


----------

